# aquariumplants.com "The Best" Regulator



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have this CO2 regulator and I've been using it for several months now. I'd like for the people that have used this regulator to tell my what they think about it.

This is it: AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM's Co2 Regulator)

Thanks


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I had some problems at first, probably a combination of user error (my first time setting up a pressurized system) and the regulator working through some initial burps. Now that it's been running for five months or so, it's truly a "set it and forget it" system. I've enjoyed being able to leave it for a week at a time and come back to find the bubble count as steady as ever.

The only thing I _don't_ like is that the needle valve is tiny and difficult to adjust without pliers at first, until it loosens up a bit. I don't know if anyone else has had that problem, but for the first few months, I couldn't get that thing to budge just using my bare hands.

My other regulator is an Azoo and I find their system more user friendly for the average mechanically-impaired schmoe (that's me). But the Aquariumplants.com regulator is more reliable, in my opinion.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Did your's come with a knob for adjustment? Mine came with a screw and a nut to lock the screw down so it can hold it's setting.

I have two of the Azoo regulators also.


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been using it for 2 weeks now and I love it. I have nothing to compare to it though. It is my first CO2 system. Setting it up was a snap, even for me as I am mechanically challenged. I also found I needed a pliers to open the needle valve, but it stays where I put it. The valve on the bubble counter tho is very touchy I have found. I am still experimenting where the best place for that one will be. I like it!


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

I've used a couple of different brands over the years, but the one I've found to like the most is the Tunze. The unit as a whole is rock solid, very heavy which feels high quality when held in my hand. The needle valve is a nice thick knob, and is adjustable to the smallest increments. I've noticed with some other brands that barely touching the needle valve results in such a wide swing of pressures that it's impossible to hone in on the exact bubble rate desired. That's not the case with the Tunze.
It costs a bit more, but I think this is the last one I'm going to need.


Isaac


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have one, it's been set up for about a month now and I really like it, the one question I have is on the pressure gauge, mine reads from 1-15 psi and the directions say to set it at 6 psi, what is everyone else setting their pressure at? I have mine set a little above 6, but find when trying to difuse CO2 through a Rhinox 2000, in order to get enough CO2 in my tank or through the disc, I have to run about 6-7 bubbles per second in the counter.

When ever anyone talks about where their pressure is, they always say it's between 25-30 psi, but you can't set this guage like that. Anyone?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

My "Best" says to set the low pressure at 10 psi. My low pressure gauge only goes from 0 to 15 psi too.

Did yours come with a knob for adjustment (like what is in their add) or a simple screw with a nut to lock it in place? Here's their add: AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM's Co2 Regulator)


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine has the screw too, when I asked about that, they told me it's a child safety mechanisim, where little hands cannot turn it as easily. Found that odd, but thought maybe someone had an accident with thier child playing with the knob or something to that effect. Anyway, it still works pretty well, don't you think? 

I'm suprised that you were told to set your psi at 10, was that on your directions? My directions clearly states 6 psi, but maybe I'll turn mine up to 10 if I need too.


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

My directions say 5-6. I called because I read that everyone was 15-30, and they told me that their regulator would blow out that high. They said theirs should stay at 5-6. So I turned mine down from 15.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you have a CO2 regulator that will "blow out" at 30 psi then you have a real problem. I use Cornelius regulators as the starting point for the units I build. They will work flawlessly at 60 psi, just like they are designed to do.

Note that I use the "low pressure" model designed for beer. If I used the high pressure model designed for soda they would work up to 100 psi.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> Mine has the screw too, when I asked about that, they told me it's a child safety mechanisim, where little hands cannot turn it as easily. Found that odd, but thought maybe someone had an accident with thier child playing with the knob or something to that effect. Anyway, it still works pretty well, don't you think?


I think that it's because a screw is much cheaper than a knob.



LindaC said:


> I'm suprised that you were told to set your psi at 10, was that on your directions? My directions clearly states 6 psi, but maybe I'll turn mine up to 10 if I need too.


Yes, that's what my directions say. On step 3 of the regulator part in the directions it says to set the low pressure side at 10 psi. I got mine the first of June.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> If you have a CO2 regulator that will "blow out" at 30 psi then you have a real problem. I use Cornelius regulators as the starting point for the units I build. They will work flawlessly at 60 psi, just like they are designed to do.
> 
> Note that I use the "low pressure" model designed for beer. If I used the high pressure model designed for soda they would work up to 100 psi.


Rex, I'm not entirely pleased with aquariumplants "The Best" regulator. I'm sure that I'll never buy another one. The low pressure side only reads up to 15 psi. It looks like none of the parts were made for eachother. The guages aren't straight up because of the bubble counter. I just doesn't look like a professional product. It's like someone grabbed a few parts off of the shelf and threw it together.

I got it at the first of June and I don't think that you had your Cornelius regulators out at that time.

I have a spare Azoo regulator in case this "The Best" goes down.

If I need another regulator, I'll certainly give yours a try.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The Aquariumplants regulator is a custom built regulator just like mine are. And because of the bubble counter you can't mount the regulator in a true vertical position (most of mine are mounted at an angle so I can look down and see the settings).

My regulators also don't look "professional" as I build them from parts one at a time. But they are rock solid.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't think it matters whether or not it looks professional, it's the product itself that's important. I would have purchased one of Rex's regulators too, if I had known. This is my second regulator from Aquariumplants.com, the first one I purchased was a Milwaukee all in one and the pressure guage blew. It's on my 10 gallon tank now, I don't really need the pressure guage in order for it to work, although it would be nice to have it. It beats DIY CO2, which I originally had on that tank.

I certainly hope that I don't have to ever purchase another one.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

My Aquariumplants.com regulator is set at 15psi, as high as it goes. I've had no problems. My Azoo is set at 40psi, so I don't see why 15 would be so bad, unless the regulator is really that crappy. It seems solid to me and I like the fact that it was put together using parts they believe to be high quality.


----------

